# Package tracking, love it and sometimes hate it...



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I think we can all agree we love the various delivery companies and the ability they offer us to track the delivery of our packages. Point A to point b to ...

At the moment I have a package that's gone "rogue" where no updates have been given in two days. Original delivery estimate was yesterday. Yes, patience, I know!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

For the most part, delivery is reliable, but I’ve had a few rouge shipments when the shipper website insisted the package was delivered.

One said the package was delivered to me. Their web site said it was delivered…to the neighboring town. They sent me a replacement item, and the original made it to my door a few days later.

Another insisted that it was delivered and suggested I check all my doors. Again, they sent me a replacement. A week or so later a neighbor from one block over (same house number) stopped by and gave me the original.

Another was delivered 5 houses away (to house number 1308 instead of 1318).


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

The post office routinely scans my stuff "delivered" a day or sometimes two days before it's actually delivered. It's irritating. Never had an issue with either FedEx or UPS.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

beachhead2 said:


> The post office routinely scans my stuff "delivered" a day or sometimes two days before it's actually delivered. It's irritating. Never had an issue with either FedEx or UPS.


If you're talkin' home delivery it sounds like your letter carrier is trying to cover his or her hiny. My USPS tracked items get scanned as they are delivered.

Pete


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Texas Pete said:


> If you're talkin' home delivery it sounds like your letter carrier is trying to cover his or her hiny. My USPS tracked items get scanned as they are delivered.
> 
> Pete


Perhaps. Since 2015, this is the third state I've lived in (NH, OH, MO) and it's happened everywhere. Only USPS.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Errors in deliveries are unfortunately common at this time of year because of all the temporary Christmas help.


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

Our USPS delivery guy always rings the bell (thanks to my wife) and scans the packages as he hands them to us. It pays to be nice to delivery folks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've only gotten a couple of packages "delivered" when they weren't here. One was a FedEx package that they swore they left at the door. I actually found it later in the day at the street leaning on the mailbox post. That's about 300 feet from my door, so it would be fairly hard to confuse the two!

My favorites are the Amazon Prime deliveries, they can be almost anywhere! I've had a number of them lined up with the treads of the cars in the garage, leaning on the door. Think about someone getting into the car and backing out. What's the chance they'll see that small package, likely hidden by the car body?

Our USPS normally gets scanned, though at times I have to wait several days to get a status of something I send and it suddenly pops up somewhere in the middle of the country on it's way to the destination.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Most of my deliveries (99%) are by USPS, and have only had one instance in 5 years where the package was most likely stolen. That had two separate locos that were to be delivered, and never showed up. You have to take into consideration, that we are DEAD into the Holiday rush, and there are Temporary people hired to fill the vast amount of deliveries. Just be patient, and it will show up in due time. With FedEx, they always ring the bell, when something is dropped off. The other two (UPS & USPS) rarely ring the bell, and just drop the packages on the front porch, along with the regular mail deliveries.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Once in while during the shipping process usps forgets a scan somewhere in middle of shipment as this has happened to me.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Saturday and still no update on the website, nor package at my house!

Patience as they say!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

trouble, jeff!

i also enjoy the ones coming for overseas. i ordered an item long out of production in new condition from south korea on ebay. it arrived quickly and i was so pleased to have it, i ordered another from the same place. cleared south korea international post office 9 days ago. who knows where it is.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Monday 12-18, still no update on the UPS website since Wednesday 12-13. And most important, no package delivered either.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Jeff T said:


> I think we can all agree we love the various delivery companies and the ability they offer us to track the delivery of our packages. Point A to point b to ...
> 
> At the moment I have a package that's gone "rogue" where no updates have been given in two days. Original delivery estimate was yesterday. Yes, patience, I know!


These were O gauge packages I presume? :laugh:


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

rkenney said:


> These were O gauge packages I presume? :laugh:


One package, just a kidney, nothing important.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Jeff T said:


> One package, just a kidney, nothing important.


*O Scale* Atlas, Bachman, Hornby, K-Line, Lionel and classic toy train discussion.

No kidneys on this forum!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Oops, wrong forum.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, something new today!! Just rec'd this from UPS.


*UPS

The status of your package has changed.

Exception Reason:	A hazardous materials irregularity occurred with this package. We'll contact the sender with additional information.

Exception Resolution:	The package will be returned to the sender.*

Looks like my Atlas is going back to the seller.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What in the world is a *hazardous materials irregularity*, is this a ammunition train?


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What in the world is a *hazardous materials irregularity*, is this a ammunition train?


Caught me by surprise as well. The seller will have it back in his hands tomorrow, so we'll see!!

I'm certainly scratching my head!!


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeff, is it a tank car with hazardous chemical in it! I had a problem with UPS last year at this time where my package got lost. The hobby store said it was picked up at the store but the package tracking said nothing about where it was. It took 3 weeks to finally get it. I try to avoid using UPS before Christmas because who knows where your package might show up! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

For the curious... The engine arrived at the sellers UPS store on Wednesday 12-20. The store immediately realized the UPS "error" and once again sent the engine on it's way to me.

The seller assured me it wasn't glowing!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Package delivery does let you see some bizarre things, such as:
Last Monday morning I ordered some stuff from Pat's Trains. As usual he got them out that afternoon. 
There were two packages - he just bundled up the factory's boxes and sent both separately. 
I got the two e-mail notices from him at the same time.
Over the past four days I have watched the two packages as they made their way here (hopefully) through the USPS system.
They were both made it to the local post office and were logged in within ten minutes of one another. 
One went to Pennsylvania and then, presumably, down US 95 and 85 by truck to arrive in Raleigh this morning just before 6 AM. So there is a good chance USPS will deliver it today, meeting the target they promised Pat.
The other went to a distribution facility in Kentucky, and then to a distribution center here in NC, but not near enough me to be possibly be delivered today. Maybe tomorrow, or the day after Christmas?

Bizarre . . .


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

We had a priority mail package mailed to us here in Honolulu from Ct. Usually 3 days. It took 10. Ended up in Guam and sat there for 3 days. Finally arrived here yesterday.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Spence said:


> We had a priority mail package mailed to us here in Honolulu from Ct. Usually 3 days. It took 10. Ended up in Guam and sat there for 3 days. Finally arrived here yesterday.


What package doesn't need three days in Guam!!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Final note on this story...

Engine arrived today and there were more broken parts in the box than you could count. Seller insured the package and has agreed to a refund.

Poor engine really took a beating.


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

Jeff T said:


> Final note on this story...
> 
> Engine arrived today and there were more broken parts in the box than you could could count. Seller insured the package and has agreed to a refund.
> 
> Poor engine really took a beating.


Just happened to me too with a nice prewar 225e in the grey version. Destroyed. USPS was the carrier.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

My last 2 shipments via UPS were uuuugly. One sending and one receiving. Both were late. The one I sent was 5 days late. The one I was getting delivered was two days late. On the sending package I spent 2.5 hours on the phone spread out over two talking to 7 different people. NOBODY could answer my questions. FEDEX and the USPS would have to go out of business before I would even consider using UPS. Done. Fini. No more.


----------

